# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Good VBA reference site

## quasimoto

I have experience with PHP and C++ in the way past. Now Im trying to learn VBA for excel. Can anyone recommend a good reference site similar to W3Schools except for VBA. I think tutorials are good but for me a reference site would be indispensable since I have prior experience.

----------


## Mordred

I believe you are at it!

----------


## Domski

The only VBA only one I visit is VBA Express.

Other than that you could check out:

http://www.contextures.com/index.html
http://spreadsheetpage.com/
http://www.cpearson.com/Excel/topic.aspx

The list could go on...

A good reference book would probably do you good as well.

Dom

----------


## royUK

Have you looked round our site? At the top of this Forum there are two "sticky" posts totally about 5 pages of links

----------


## jaslake

I'm certainly not expert but I've found few issues I couldn't resolve by doing a Google search. Those I couldn't resolve, I posted on this Forum. The Paul's, Roy's, DO's, Shg's, Pike's, Leith's and a multitude of others helped me resolve them.

----------


## Andy Pope

For pure reference to the OM see the MSDN site
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...ice.11%29.aspx

----------


## quasimoto

Thanks. I will check those sites out. I found out a lot of my needs can be fulfilled using excels built in functions and wizards. But knowing that I can lean on VBA is good.

----------

